# Admin Please HELP.......



## fedupexistingmember (Jul 21, 2018)

Haven`t logged in for ages. Tried today and couldn`t do it. I know my user name and password - writtendown - but no luck. Tried to apply for new password but system kept saying names not recognised (No, the caps lock wasn`t on!) Went round in circles so now registered with new silly name. Can admin help me get back to my old ID? *old225chap* Cheers


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Same thing happened to me mate got hoggy to sort it I'm bk on now with my old account


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fedupexistingmember said:


> Haven`t logged in for ages. Tried today and couldn`t do it. I know my user name and password - writtendown - but no luck. Tried to apply for new password but system kept saying names not recognised (No, the caps lock wasn`t on!) Went round in circles so now registered with new silly name. Can admin help me get back to my old ID? *old225chap* Cheers


Hi, I have PM'd you a new password to this Acc. Log-in to your old Acc & I'll delete this new Acc.
Hoggy.


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

THANKS Hoggy. Done and sorted.
I am now an old chap again!

ta


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

old225chap said:


> THANKS Hoggy. Done and sorted.
> I am now an old chap again! ta


Hi, Excellent, I will remove new Acc.
Hoggy.


----------

